# Echo



## Leo Hinojosa (Sep 4, 2007)

I held back to pups from our last litter, and I must say, Echo the male pup is a fantastic little s**t. While he and his sister have the same qualities, Echo is bit more intensive in some respects.

Today as I was cleaning and feeding...I have a 3 foot baby gate in front of his kennel gate to keep him in. The lil man has been climbing the gate from a very young age. And today, I was walking in, I shoved him back so I could keep him inside, and close the door behind me. He grabbed a hold of my arm and began to Shake with some fury. Damn I like this pup...I pushed him aside to stop him and damn it if he didn't do it again. 

We have been working on some basic obedience, and I did a couple of bite sessions with him. Every day that I take him out i'm very pleased with the pup.

Elvira works with nice intensity, and we hope to add her to our breeding program in the future, if she works out. Currently she is a very stable and confident pup. No environmental issues much like her brother. 

Now I have to think of what I want to do with my male. I will work on his retrieve, and hunt drive after I return from Vegas. I cant wait to start my boy Echo on a formal training program. 

Maybe tomorrow I will take them to the pet shop for some more socialization.

Leo Hinojosa


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

hmmmmm, This is not a good sign.........Best thing to do is shoot him my way, I'll take him off your hands.


----------



## Leo Hinojosa (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah that was my first thought, I need to teach him to be quiet in the crate, and go in willingly. I toss hot dogs in it and the first couple of times I fooled him. Now he stands there, looks inside and then jumps on me trying to get the pieces I havent thrown inside the crate...

His sister was never fooled by the food in the crate trick.

Im going to start feeding him only in his crate, he has to learn it is a good place and not view it as a punishment. 

I have a lot of work a head of me, hmm too bad I dont have any shells.

Leo


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

He sounds very nice, Leo. I know I'll be kicking myself for years to come for not stealing him from you!


----------



## Leo Hinojosa (Sep 4, 2007)

I am actually very pleased that I did not let him go. You were the only person we were considering letting him go to. And I was going back and forth on whether I should or not. 

Your dedication to your dogs was a HUGE factor in deciding if I should let him go or not. Though I understand the circumstances of why you couldnt take him. I am actually relieved that you couldnt. 

He is officially off the market, and im enjoying every minute with him.

took him to the pet shop and he did great, he has strong social skills and I plan on keeping up with that mentality. He met a couple of dogs, one was not friendly but he still tried to approach. Not the brightest move of his young life.

His ball drive is strong and the more we play the more intense it gets. He bit the tug yesterday first time we played with it.

I cant ask for a better pup...his sister is just the same but a bit more intellegent. She is more cautious than he, and I noticed she has more common sense than he does.

Leo


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Leo Hinojosa said:


> his sister is...a bit more intellegent. ...and I noticed she has more common sense than he does.Leo


once again, while we like boys just fine, the ultimate superiority of the female sex comes to the forefront.    =;


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

You'll have such fun with him, Leo! I can't wait to see pic and video updates of him.


----------



## Leo Hinojosa (Sep 4, 2007)

I will post a picture of him once my Father returns from Mexico. My Grand Father recently passed, and my father went to Mexico for the funeral, and to spend time with his family. 

I let him borrow our Nikon Camera, and wont have a camera that takes decent pictures until he returns it.

Yeah Girls are smarter than boys, Women are smarter than Men. It did not take me long to figure that out...

It is really apparent when I look at how each pup overcomes a situation. The female pup thinks it through, the male pup tries to bull doze it over.

Leo


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd rather have a dog that bulldozed thru though, its annoying trying to get a dog to stop thinking "too much" about things because thats where hesitation comes in. Look at some of the obstacles people do in bitework that dogs have to dive thru, a dog that hesitates and says "hmm, what should I do here?" is a pain compared to a dog that just dives on in without a second thought.

My male showline is a super intelligent dog, but he'll never jump a Schutzhund wall because he looks at it and goes "You want me to do WHAT? Have you seen that thing? Look dad, I can just walk around it, really, its no big deal!".

Besides, we all know that the females always look better when they are young, and then at 12+ months old the males really start to shine  Why else do most people not want to compete with females? They can get flakey.


----------



## Leo Hinojosa (Sep 4, 2007)

Dont get me wrong... I love that intensity to just run through objects instead of going around. 

He is much like his Sire, he has bull dozed his way through all of his life. 

In teaching legs to young decoys, The sire would never slow down and most always would get Jammed. I slowed him down using a long line or having him onleash but he would still pull and try to drag me to get maximum speed for the entry.

The timing in some guys would be so off that it was almost funny if it wasnt my dog being jammed. Dog would bite then they would sweep the leg back to do the catch. But it is the learning curve and if we want guys to work at getting better they have to learn on our dogs. But that is another subject 

Well the competition with females...I have my theory on why Most people who live in the Northern part of the US do not trial with the females. I blame it on the short trial season. We do not have that much time to trial unless you plan on traveling down south. Chances are you may prepare for a trial and then the female is in season and if she is a brood you may breed her which also takes time away from the field. 

Give me a good male dog any day of the week. I like my female dogs and I plan on competing with one of them in Schutzhund. But I still prefer a male dog over the female dogs. Its personal preference though. 

Hell I might title my pup before my female dog and she does a great Bark and Hold. I started the blind search, and tracking is coming along great. But my male pup is from our breeding and I will concentrate on him 

Just a male thing


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> I have my theory on why Most people who live in the Northern part of the US do not trial with the females. I blame it on the short trial season. We do not have that much time to trial unless you plan on traveling down south. Chances are you may prepare for a trial and then the female is in season and if she is a brood you may breed her which also takes time away from the field.


Yes thats pretty much a universal truth regardless of season length. Often there is a choice between breeding or going to regionals or nationals with a dog and some people would rather breed. Other females act flakey when they are in heat and it can lose points.

The season in Florida isnt all that long either since most people don't want to trial in the height of summer.


----------

